# First FF culture - any advise



## lovnchely (Jul 17, 2007)

I made my first FF culture tonight. It was very interesting....

Is there a "good" way to get the flies into the container to make new cultures? Any advise or tricks anyone can share would be great... 

Steph


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

You can make/use a funnel or you can just keep practicing tapping the new culture on the counter as you are tapping flies into from another culture. After a while you get good at it. It is just like rubbing your stomach and patting your head.


----------



## brettlt (Oct 5, 2006)

I just pour start from one container to the other. During the warmer months I do this on my front porch, so that if any flies get away it doesn't really matter. In the winter, I either do it in the garage, and try to kill the escapees, or in the bathroom tub, and kill the escapees.

The most important thing is make new cultures regularly. Don't forget. I always make new ones right after the first bloom, so I make new cultures about every 10 to 14 days.


----------



## volcom69 (Jun 8, 2007)

Use the funnel method it is so much easier that way i hardly ever have any escape that way and i do the same thing when im feeding to i just use the funnel and dump the flies into the duster cup that way works very well.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Practice practice practice!

Depending on the type of fly you're working with (wingless or flightless types - flightless types have wings and gliding ability) some are easier than others to get where you want to go. I prefer wingless because they are so much easier to handle... just pour them out  The flightless types (gliders, turkish gliders, curlies) are not so easy, when you try and pour them some will glider right out of the container and not into where you want them to go, lol. You can always tell when I'm culturing a glider type... that's when I've got FFs all over the place.

Tip with the funnel... take a little bit of vitamin or calcium powder and rub it on the inside of the funnel. The flies have issues walking up the powdered funnels because they can no longer grip the smooth serface 

Once the flies are powedered they also loose the ability to walk up smooth surfaces until they clean themselves. Plenty of time for you to feed them out 

The main key to it is practice... a solid smack on the counter will knock the flies to the bottom of the culture, making them easier to "pour" from the culture... you start getting a feeling for it after you do it enough times... when to tap the cultures without looking cuz you know the flies are about to hop out! People can always tell when I making cultures and what not cuz of all the smacking on the counter :roll:


----------



## Almecum (Aug 3, 2007)

You can put them in the refrigerator for a few min to slow them down a bit. Depending on what I am putting them in, I use the funnel method for 2 liter bottles and for Mason jars I just tap them in. I put the jars on a few paper towels so I can see the ones that escape. But just like everyone has said over time and with practice you will get it down. One other method I have used is the large zip lock bags, you can put the whole opening in the bag and shake them out. That is how I dust mine, then just tip the bag on the side and give a few taps and out they come into the viv.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I tap flies from several cultures into a seperate container and then into the new cultures because over the long period if you keep using the flies from only one culture you can run into issues with inbreeding. By using several cultures, you increase the genetic diversity. 

Ed


----------



## Ben_C (Jun 25, 2004)

Here are a couple of tips on yield...
WHen you first make the culture, leave the flies on the food for 5-7 days then use them for food. 
When you receive your first bloom of new flies, transfer them to new food and leave for 5-7 days as above.

If you want to feed out larvae instead of adults, add lots of yeast paste to the top of the food, this will cause lots of eggs to be produced/laid. Wait a few days then you can put the entire culture into the enclosure. It's not pretty but it fattens frogs up really well.

Not really answers to the questions you asked, but i hope they help in your fruit fly culturing,
B


----------



## mascencerro (Jan 17, 2007)

I made a funnel out of a 2 liter bottle. Not the conventional 'just cut the top off' funnel though. I cut the bottom of the bottle off, then cut a groove out of the side a little wider than the jar opening, from where the bottom used to be to about 3/4 of the way to the top of the bottle. That way it has a shield on the sides and in front of the jar opening you're dumping the flies from, and less escapes.


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Dont eat the media it usually tastes nasty.


----------



## JBR (May 8, 2006)

> Dont eat the media it usually tastes nasty.


Believe it or not I've been wondering about that thanks for the advice.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

crb_22601 said:


> Dont eat the media it usually tastes nasty.


 Now you tell me


----------



## mascencerro (Jan 17, 2007)

Enlighted Rogue said:


> [quote="crb_22601":1biltute]Dont eat the media it usually tastes nasty.


 Now you tell me[/quote:1biltute]

give it to mikey, he'll eat anything


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey Mikey! I think he likes it!! LOL sorry couldn't resist.


----------

